# Water Changes



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

Like I said in the topic description Im new at this whole thing and dont want to miss out on any key ways how to do a successful waterchange.
I would like it if somebody who is a awesome aquariast (like a lfs boss or someone with tons of experience) could help me out here and not some person who is just trying to help







but is like gettin started like me. Last water change one of my agelfish died day after (not too shure why but probably water
change)







so i gotta get this down pat

i have a 33g that is a community tank, and it is loaded with decor, and it has a ugf

phew thanx for your time


----------



## jason (Aug 26, 2003)

well, how did you perform this water change? how much water was taken out? added? did you ad any kind of anti-chlorine agents? how much? have you tested your water? where do you get it from?

i'm not being snooty, but if you seek help we must know these specifics in order to help answer why your fish died... then you'll be guided in the right direction.

ps. there are some members on this board who are 1000000x smarter than any lfs owner


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

Im pretty sure the water change caused the fishes death so im not to worried bout that, i just wanna know how to do a good water change so none of the others die


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

just use a siphon or something to take the water out...fill a bucket with new water close to the temp as the water in your tank...add some conditioner then just dump the water back in the tank.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

only do a 20-40% water change every 2 weeks or so... i also use stress coat, & amquel plus each time.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Siphon your gravel and only change 30% each week. Add the necessary chemical such as Tap water conditioner!


----------

